# grizzly g5979



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

i found a used one with a chuck a faceplate and about 20 marples( if i spelled that right)knifes
$250
what do you all think of this?
i have a craftman lathe with the round bed and im not happy with it


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

It looks like a discontinued Grizzly model. It also looks like the Harbor Freight lathe which is 250 new. What kind of chuck is it? Are the Marples lathe chisels serviceable, as in do they still have enough steel left for using or are they sharpened to nothing? Are they HSS? It looks like it has a stamped steel frame. I have a grizzly lathe and it has the stamped steel frame too, although it'ss a little bigger than this one, I did anchor it to the ground to reduce vibration. 3/4 HP. That's what mine is. Powerful? Not really, but with sharp tools it works. Maybe offer $200? Mine is the G1495 and I got it for $200 on c-list. Depends on what you want to turn I suppose.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

this one is a 1/2 hp 
i have looked at the owners manual and thought it looked ok but maybe not
i had hi hopes of alot of comments on here one way or the other to help me with what to do but
93 looks and 1 comment is all i have so far


----------



## RetiredLE (Jan 20, 2011)

I recently purchased a used Grizzly lathe (the G1495 with the G2891 Copy Attachment) and love it. I did a search on the lathe you are looking at and the gist of it was that it was/is underpowered.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

When I was looking at lathes, the G5979 came up in my searches as well. I have heard very bad things about the motor in those... The HF uses a different 3/4 HP motor and seems to be quite a bit more reliable... If you are looking at that style lathe, look for a 20% off coupon from Harbor Freight and grab a #34706. I love mine...


----------



## The Engineer (Mar 16, 2010)

If you pick up a Wood magazine this month there is a HF ad in there with the 20% off coupon and also lists the #34706 lathe on sale for $199. Sometimes they will give you the sales price and still let you combine the 20% off. I bought the 10" X 18" mini lathe with 5 speed and 1/2 hp back in November and they let me do that. Got the lathe for $154 plus tax. You do have to have the coupon to get that sale price.


----------

